# Thinking of Lisi today



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sandi, I assume Lisi still has her appointment today? Praying all goes well and you finally get some answers and it's an easy fix. Please keep us updated.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Kathy!!!!! I appreciate your thoughtfulness & concern.
Lisi is unhappy she can't eat! She really does love her food! 
She is freshly groomed & wondering what in the world is going on & why "can I not eat!" 
Love this little mouse! She has so much personality.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I will be thinking of Lisi and you today as well. Fingers crossed that you have resolution today. How ironic after all the difficulty you have been through trying to get her to eat, now she is more then willing and you can’t feed her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lisi is in my thoughts today. I hope all goes well with your little mouse. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lisi good luck today.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, I too will be praying for Lisi today rayer:......and anxiously waiting for an update! :Flowers 2:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

You are in my thoughts today.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thinking of you and Lisi today...


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

L.............Lots have been going on:smilie_tischkante:

I.............In Doctors we trust:Happy_Dance:

S............Surely today we will resolve the issue:yahoo:

I.............It is a huge hug that we are all sending her:sLo_grouphug3:




:heart: you


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you ALL!
Lisi is signed, sealed (w/kisses) and delivered. We love the surgeon---spot on! She will call us before & after surgery. It will be this aft. & should last between 1 & 2 hrs. depending on any complications. We won't be allowed to visit until tomorrow aft & she will be there probably 2 nights. She did say it will be a long cut down the middle of the chest. They will cut & resection the small bowel, remove & fix anything that needs it & take biopsies that should be back by Friday. 
Surgeon said that since she is the "vocal type" she will be carried around a lot just so that they can keep her quiet! :HistericalSmiley: & because she is so cute. :wub:

We left Kitzi at home -- he seemed to sense (or feel) the tension around here. I gave him extra treats when we got back & tried to explain that "Lisi will come back." He just looked puzzled. 
Now I plan to get busy in the kitchen making bread & stuff to pass the day. I can't seem to settle enough to do much worthwhile.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, you and Lisi have been in my thoughts and prayers since I woke up this morning. Praying for a positive outcome. Please let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, you posted your update while I was writing mine. I will be on pins and needles right with you this afternoon. I know how hard this is for you....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi and Dwight, before bed last night I had prayer for little Lisi and for both of you. I know you were uncertain about this surgery, so I ask our Lord to give you peace with your decision 
This morning Lorin and I were having our devotions and this is the scripture for today, I immediately thought of you both.

PSALM 121 (NIV)
I lift up my eyes to the mountains 
where does my help come?
My help comes from the Lord,
The Maker of heaven and earth. 

He will not let your foot slip--
he who watches over you will not
slumber. 
indeed, he who watches over Israel 
will neither slumber nor sleep. 

The Lord watches over you---
the Lord is your shade at your right hand;
the sun will not harm you by day,
nor the moon by night. 

The Lord will keep you from all harm---
he will watch over your life;
The Lord will watch over your coming and
going
both now and forevermore. 

I know God has his covering over little Lisi


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending lots and lots of prayers for little Lisi. I know how hard this is for you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi just went into surgery!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Finally you will have answers. I know your concerned but she has been eating so well for you lately her strength will be on her side. Good times are just around the corner. Thanks for letting us know. Just hang in there. Lisi will be out of surgery soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thinking about her.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Praying for your baby girl!🙏🙏❤


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Many Prayers are being sent your way for Lisi as well as for you & Dwight Sandi!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sending lots of positive prayers to sweet Lisi!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

UPDATE: 
The surgeon just called & Lisi is out of surgery, awake & on morphine. They took about 6 inches of Lisi's small intestine so she will definitely be there at least 2 days for recovery & on pain med, fluids, etc. She said Lisi did amazingly well w/the anesthesia----thank you God. She said what they removed was really, really weird. It will be sent for evaluation & hopefully we will know something by Fri. or thereabouts. We can visit her tomorrow afternoon. Thank you all for being here & yes, I was/am nervous about it. She is so small. They will start her immediately on the liver detox I sent with & tonight will be a liquid diet. The surgeon is amazing. She will call us again tomorrow AM early. 
Thank you again for any prayers for our little mouse.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Prayers!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi was doing great w/the surgeon---she sat on the floor w/Lisi & told her how cute she was & how they would fight over holding her to keep her quiet. We loved the surgeon (of course) and are so thankful we went through w/the surgery. The vet said on the phone "it was the right decision because the intestine was definitely weird."


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Lisi was doing great w/the surgeon---she sat on the floor w/Lisi & told her how cute she was & how they would fight over holding her to keep her quiet. We loved the surgeon (of course) and are so thankful we went through w/the surgery. The vet said on the phone "it was the right decision because the intestine was definitely weird."


Omg...how I love these pictures 💕💕
I’m so glad it’s over and done with. It will put you at ease knowing what’s going on and once she’s dx, you can address it and she will feel so good.
Lots of love to you both and lots of positive prayers 🙏🏻


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So happy that Lisi is doing well! It sounds as though you have a wonderful kind surgeon. Praying for a quick recovery and lots of happy healthy days ahead!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathleen---she inspired confidence & that is not easy to do w/me! She was trained at Angell in Boston & that also helped. Her personality was very down to earth, patient in answering so many of our questions, being affirmative, and seemed quiet smart. She was also sort of a "tom-boy" which is one of my preferred personalities. All in all in one package she was God's gracious answer to so many of your prayers for us. We definitely went in not knowing if we would go through w/the procedure (but brought her stuff just in case she would stay). There was a discrepancy about her weight as the big scale in the outer office weighed her at 5.8 (& this is important for anesthesia). I insisted to the check in lady that they reweigh her on the baby scale. To placate me she said she would write it down---later the surgeon came to me as we were leaving & said the scale up-front was wrong & she was on the nose (4.9) what I thought she weighed at home.
I have gotten nothing done today outside of a nap & lunch & time w/Kitzi---but we are almost through the day. Thank you for walking this path w/us & keep up those prayers & good wishes.:thumbsup::wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So happy the surgery went well and praying that what they took out is benign and there will be no more problems and Lisi can be her normal little piggy self.
OMG Sandi, Lisi is so cute in those pictures. I just want to hug her.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Sandi, first praises to He who protects! How great thou art, indeed! I'm so glad to hear that you all are hanging in there and praying you get some answers very soon. I wonder what they meant by "weird" ?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I forgot to mention that the surgeon said they took out 2 slightly enlarged lymph nodes along w/and very near the intestine which will also be sent for evaluation.
She told us in the office today that she thinks we will have caught anything suspicious early on. 

We are positive about stuff at the moment---as she was feeling really good going into surgery---if more than a wee bit hungry!:biggrin:

I sent her blankie & put my smell all over it! We also sent a virtual smorgasbord of foods for her to choose from once she can eat again.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Wonderful news. :aktion033: Now maybe you can breathe a little bit knowing the surgery is behind you. Please ask the vet what she meant by weird. What was it about Lisi’s small intestines that the vet had to remove part of them? It sounds like you have finally found a vet that took action to resolve Lisi’s medical issues. If this vet is in a reasonable distance from your home you might just want to change veterinarian.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been thinking of Lisi and you and Dwight all day.
I'm so glad you decided to have the surgery, it's not easy making this decision but just know we are all behind you and will continue our prayers and good thoughts for little Lisi 

I love the pictures, that little Lisi is just precious and so so cute:smootch: I can't wait until she's back to her happy little self, try and get rest ok.

On another note 
I think you and Dwight look like brother and sister.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wonderful news. I am glad it went so well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was in and mostly out much of the day and can't get SM on my phone so I ran to the computer now and was holding my breath!! And now I can breathe again. I'm so glad you went through with the surgery and glad that she did well. Leave it to Lisi to have a weird intestine, whatever that might mean. Just glad they got out the enlarged nodes and this section of intestine. I have a friend who had a similar procedure. She would get sick off and on for years! They misdiagnosed her at one point and then finally she found a doc who "got it." It was a world of difference. She had so much pain and discomfort for years and finally enjoyed eating and feeling well after it. Hoping the same for your little one. I know she'll be in someone's arms much of the time. Always happens with our Maltese. They're irresistible!! And some are loud. :HistericalSmiley: Anxious to hear update. Did they say how long biopsies will take? Wonder with the holidays if it will be next week. Labs can be slow.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> Wonderful news. :aktion033: Now maybe you can breathe a little bit knowing the surgery is behind you. Please ask the vet what she meant by weird. What was it about Lisi’s small intestines that the vet had to remove part of them? It sounds like you have finally found a vet that took action to resolve Lisi’s medical issues. If this vet is in a reasonable distance from your home you might just want to change veterinarian.


She is a specialist---surgeon---not reg. vet practice.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the vet used the word "weird" more than a few times both before & after the procedure. I am certain it is because she is not a diagnostician & did not want to lead us down a wrong path. Only the biopsies can show what the issue is. She said she would leave good margins so we don't feel like we have to go back in at some point (unless things change). She talked this AM before surgery w/the IMS & she also used the word "weird." Dr. Larker (surgeon) said it was just as the IMS had seen on the US. 
That is really all we know at this point. 
Yes, Sue! You know little Lisi's vocal talent! It makes a life-time impression!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Wonderful news :wub:! I'm sure the nurses will make sure Lisi gets lots and lots of very special TLC and will be held and rocked constantly.......Im thinking she will definitely hog the limelight - and rightly so! Have a BIG glass of wine (or two) and get some much needed rest! :drinkup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I’m so glad everything went ok! Praying there are no irregularities found in the biopsy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I tried to call the hospital about an hr. ago & could not get through. Dwt. is going to try now so that hopefully we can sleep better. I am sure she is fine, but need to hear it from them. I forgot to get a direct # for the night staff.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dr. Dwight just reached ER staff & all is well. They will awake her at 12:00 (yes mid-night! to go out again.) Ummm, just let her sleep! She won't be worth much at that hour! At least they will give her a kiss from us.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Is there not an answering service?


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

They may just want her up and moving around like they do people. It helps with the soreness. OUCH!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She will tell them what she thinks about it-----she has always been that kind of a pup. She usually checks out early eve. & doesn't want that altered! 
The surgeon will ring us tomorrow early so am off to bed. Guten Nacht!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good night. Sleep tight. You must be exhausted from the worry. So glad it went well. Lisi will have them well in hand. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so glad all is well with little Lisi! I guess I wasn't understanding that the surgery would be immediately? But thankfully it is behind you.Dwight and Lisi. I know how nerve racking it can be. Let us know what you hear this morning.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

How's our sweet girl doing this morning?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Just saw your post about Lisi. I am so sorry for all you and
Dwight are going through.. poor little thing.. she’s no bigger than my Rose.
Praying for all of you...scary stuff.((hugs))❤


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Just checking in to see how our girl is doing this morning!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update:
Thank you for all prayers & good thoughts. We just got a call from the hospital & Lisi i doing well for what she has been through. She is still on morphine & they have started to overlap the oral pain meds with that too---hopefully transition her off the morphine today sometime. They want to keep her on the fluids for now. She is apparently resting comfortably. She did eat a little breakfast for them. So it all sounds good. We are allowed to come & see her after 3:30 this afternoon. 

Kitzi is doing well---seems to enjoy being an "only child.":HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: 
The surgeon wants me to keep them separated when Lisi is released as sometimes a sibling will remove the stitches or lick the wound. I will put her in her stroller. He doesn't jump.

Yesterday was exhausting emotionally & I plan to cancel our evening engagement tonight but Dwt. may go. We did sleep but I kept waking up to see if was time for the surgeon to call. 

I will know more after I see Lisi this afternoon. Thank you again so very, very much for the support. SM rocks.:wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It sounds like all is going really well. I am happy for you.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Glad to hear she is doing well.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So thankful for good news! How many stitches did she have?


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

So glad to get an update on Lisi. Morphine is a great pain killer after surgery. And I’m sure Lisi is loving the relief from all the pain she surely has been experiencing for months. The worst is over for her and your little family. She’s going to love all the attention when she gets home. And to have a chauffeur to push her around to boot. She might just think that she’s a Diva.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad all is well and will eagerly away your visit with her. Better have some pumpkin on hand for whenever she comes home - morphine can be constipating. Hoping she continues to do well. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

sherry said:


> So thankful for good news! How many stitches did she have?


Sherry, it never occurred to me to ask!:HistericalSmiley: I was sort of down for count yesterday. I will count them today! :thumbsup: The surgeon told us it would be a long cut right down the middle of her chest/abdomen.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> So glad to get an update on Lisi. Morphine is a great pain killer after surgery. And I’m sure Lisi is loving the relief from all the pain she surely has been experiencing for months. The worst is over for her and your little family. She’s going to love all the attention when she gets home. And to have a chauffeur to push her around to boot. She might just think that she’s a Diva.


Lisi is not a diva----her tail never stops wagging regardless of what happens. She thinks the world loves her (is that being diva-ish? and they do! Such a tough little cutie really. She has always had the most lively, curious little personality & was sometimes a real pain as a puppy getting into EVERYTHING! She has developed into the sweetest little stinker.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> So glad all is well and will eagerly away your visit with her. Better have some pumpkin on hand for whenever she comes home - morphine can be constipating. Hoping she continues to do well. :wub:


We are ready w/pumpkin, goat's milk & turkey bone broth---thanks to Crystal's good advice. The goat's milk has lots of probiotics & I sent some AE Liver Detox to the hospital w/her & they started her on it last night. I will get her on AE Milk Thistle when she gets home---have a few bottles of liquid to detox from the anesthesia. All ideas welcome!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi my prayers continue for little Lisi, it's going to take a while until she's her little spunky monkey self. I will be watching for a update after you see her. We are three hours behind you so very anxious here


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sandi my prayers continue for little Lisi, it's going to take a while until she's her little spunky monkey self. I will be watching for a update after you see her. We are three hours behind you so very anxious here



love that definition!
:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Sherry, it never occurred to me to ask!:HistericalSmiley: I was sort of down for count yesterday. I will count them today! :thumbsup: The surgeon told us it would be a long cut right down the middle of her chest/abdomen.


That sounds like how they cut Riley. Try not to be alarmed when you see her today. Another day will make a wold of difference.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checkin in:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How was his recovery?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am leaving shortly for the hospital for a visit. It will be hard to leave her there when I have to go. But maybe she can come home tomorrow if she is doing ok w/pain.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I am leaving shortly for the hospital for a visit. It will be hard to leave her there when I have to go. But maybe she can come home tomorrow if she is doing ok w/pain.


Let us know how she is doing. You will have to be strong when it's time to leave.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's going to be hard, but I think you will be thankful she is there, Sandi try and get some rest because you will need it when she gets home. Stay strong, God's got this


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope she is doing well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in on this afternoon's visit....


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Just checking on our girl. Give her big healing hugs from us.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Checking in on Lisi. Such great news that all went so smoothly but yikes...they cut from chest down. That poor baby. I know my girls had their stomachs cut and it was bigger than I thought but I don’t recall all the way to their chest.
I’ll be sending xtra positive prayers for the baby. I’m sure it’s painful but they do bounce back fairly quick, at least my girls did.
I’ll be waiting for your update. Sending love and hugs to you, Sandi.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's almost 4 here, you should be back home, I'm getting worried, I will continue checking in


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

List is in my thoughts and prayers as well as you and Dwight!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking of you and hoping Lisi is doing well. It can be very difficult to see them in recovery and then leave them. Hope she will be home soon!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update:

Sorry for delay! We had not eaten since breakfast when we got home. Dwt. was famished & he also cancelled his eve. engagement (I had already copped out). It was hard to leave Lisi. I asked for a small conference w/her nurse from the ICU before leaving & she was very helpful & honest. I won't go into everything as I am bushed but we are still hopeful Lisi will come home tomorrow. I will try to post a few pictures.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is looking pretty good, but boy is that some major stitches.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update Sandi. For all she's been through, I think Lisi looks good. Hope she will be able to go home tomorrow. Being back home with her family will be the best medicine. I agree with Walter, that is a huge incision. Wow.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Ouch, that is one big incision and it has got to hurt. Thank goodness for pain meds. Poor Lisi. The picture of her snuggling with Daddy is so precious. Fingers crossed she can go home tomorrow.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Ouch, that is one big incision and it has got to hurt. Poor Lisi. The picture of her snuggling with Daddy is so precious. Fingers crossed she can go home tomorrow.


You can see the love.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Her eyes looked very weak when we arrived but she perked up when she realized her family was there---it took a few minutes. She had just had pain killers prior to our arrival & I think that helped---but it made her very sleepy. She is also getting fluids regularly thus the catheter. I am concerned about her oral pain killer & questioned her nurse. I plan to bring in some info tomorrow.

Apparently everyone thinks she is a stuffed animal w/batteries & just an eternal puppy. Being so cute doesn't hurt.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

So glad to see the pictures of Lisi. She looks remarkably well despite the sutures. That was really sweet to bring Kitzi with you so he could see his sister.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Sandi now I will be able to sleep tonight, I have been worried and praying for Lisi 
Like others have said I think she looks better than I expected. 
The inclusion is long, but it looks better than I expected 
I love the picture with her daddy:tender: she must be a daddy's girl like Maddie. 
I'm so glad you took Kitzel, I think he was probably wondering where SISSY went.
I think Lisi will rest better after seeing you all.
So many aunties and uncles love her and we all love you also.
First thing in the morning I will check in, well I am pretty sure I will check before bed also:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, you can sleep (as will I now in a few minutes) as I won't hear until tomorrow AM if Lisi will be released tomorrow. The doctor calls each day between 7:30 & 8:00 AM usually. 
One fear/prayer for me as that Lisi tolerates the stitches---she was allergic to them w/her spay & that is the only surgery she has had. 
The other one is that they have her overlapping the morphine w/gabapentin---they assure me it doesn't have xylitol (as in the human version) but I am not yet convinced so will bring infor tomorrow for them. I did a little research & the human version does have it but the pet one doesn't. I will ? again tomorrow. She has had 3 doses already & gets another one tonight. 
The razor burns on her tummy were explained that maltese have very sensitive skin & it has to be cleaned 3 times in order to maintain a sterile field for surgery w/lots of scrubbing---one time w/alcohol which burns the skin & normally w/betadine (which they did not do on Lisi as the skin was already agitated). Lisi's nurse told me what to use to help heal it. 
It was hard for her to get comfy w/us---but I know that is normal. I just want her home to make her more comfortable.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Sandi those pics are precious with all things considered. That girl is true trooper! Sending love and prayers your way.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is 3:55 AM & I have been awake already about an hour---can't sleep. Well at least it gives me an opportunity to pray while the house is quiet. I am thinking of so many of our babies---Sissy, Reiley, Lucky, Tyler, Tanner, & so, so many others, who are either sick or have passed. I realize anew how very blessed we are/& have been to have these little angels in our lives. 

Thank you all again for your prayers, wishes & good thoughts. I return them to you & your little ones. It is a joy to be part of the SM family. Thank you each for the special part you ALL play in making this a "maltese family."


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

I am so glad Lisi came through the surgery so well. Even with D and K-man there the house must not feel the same. Very soon Lisi will be home.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, she really looks remarkably well for what she's been through. And she will be uncomfortable for a while. The other thing to remember is that morphine and morphine-like pain meds can make them "emotional" and out of sorts. 



I'm sure they're using the gabapentin formulated for pets; a veterinary surgical center would be sourcing from a veterinary supplier, not a human pharma supplier. 



Praying she gets to come home today!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maggie, Lisi's ICU nurse assured me. . . .so all I can do is trust that they know what they are doing. Yes, she did seem wonky! Poor Kitzi was so worried we had to remove him & Dwt. took him for a short walk in the shade. He was still hyperventilating an hour later. I won't take him again. I did not realize it would bother him that much.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Sandi,
> 
> I am so glad Lisi came through the surgery so well. Even with D and K-man there the house must not feel the same. Very soon Lisi will be home.


Thank you Walter---I hope it will be today!!!! Lisi sort of sets the pace around here. She has always been such a cute little stinker, and has developed into the sweetest little, tail wagging machine. I have never seen her upset or angry or anything negative. She needs to be home, & be well. 
We really "lucked" out w/this surgeon. I was so disappointed when things at A & M did not go well, but just kept pushing open doors. Thanks to my local vet who knew this surgeon & hand picked her for us (along w/the IMS).


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying Lisi gets to come home today. I remember when Pipper had bladder stone surgery and was in the hospital for 2 days I was pretty well a basket case when he was gone. He always leaves sweaty little paw prints on the hardwood flooring which I wipe up every day but when he was in the hospital I left all those little paw prints on the floor until he was home again. My house didn't feel like my home until he was back where he belonged.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, I too find the wee hours of the morning the perfect time to pray. Thinking there must be a reason why I can't sleep - Lately its been Lisi that has been front and center of prayer time. I am so very thankful for the wonderful answers God has given us thus far. Lisi looks amazing considering what she has been through! Now to get her home where she belongs! Your family is so very loved by all of us. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Paulann! I down loaded the above banner! 
We so appreciate your prayers & encouragement. We can't wait to get her home!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

UPDATE:

I just spoke w/the hospital doctor & little mouse is coming home this afternoon!:chili::chili::chili::chili:
She also said that Lisi definitely lets them know when they are not paying enough attention to her. :brownbag::brownbag::smrofl::smrofl:
Yep, that is our little girl.
I need for Dwt. to come w/me to pick her up so that one of us has a firm grip on her all the time---so he will be home early afternoon. Let the party begin!artytime:artytime::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, so excited for you! It's so hard not to have them home with you. As little as she is, she has a wonderful strong will and that's probably what has gotten her through this.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Yay!!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So happy for you Sandi that your precious little Lisi will be home this afternoon. After seeing those pictures of here incision (pretty scary looking) would you consider putting a onsie on her so that she won't go after her stitches??? I remember when her had our Girls spayed that doing that worked for them and us too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I asked yesterday at the hospital & they said "no" she needs a cone. She has a soft one that I brought in yesterday in the event. She will have to wear it almost 2 wks. & I have to keep Kitzi away so he doesn't lick her stitches. I will keep her in the stroller most of the time. We also have a baby bed in our room that I can put her in but she will probably cry to get out. She has never liked being confined. K doesn't mind it too much so I may trade off!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Sandi I’m so glad to hear Lisi is coming home today. I bought an inflatable cone
(collar) for my neighbors dog years ago when in Dothan, Al. at the jeffer’s pet store. It’s like an inter tube so their vision isn’t obstructed. But it keeps them from reaching the sutures. The onsie is a great idea too. Even a doggie diaper will cover most of the incision. At least the worst of it is behind you now. The sutures are just a hiccup in her recovery.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's great news that Lisi will be home this afternoon! Riley had twenty something stitches and wore a cone for 2 weeks. Amazingly he seemed unconcerned with trying to get to his stitches. When he was laying on the couch with us I would let him go without the cone. The worst is behind you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It sounds like Riley was longer than Lisi. Her stitches were minimal but covered from the chest cavity to the end of her abdomen. She was definitely distracted by them even doped up on meds when I was there. Either that or something in her tummy was irritating her as she would suddenly want to bolt---could have been pain except that she was on lots of pain killers. Hopefully that will subside soon. Left alone Lisi would remove the stitches (she tried & actually did a couple w/her spay.) The main thing the surgeon was worried about is that Kitzi would lick them.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

So happy our girl .... I mean your baby girl  is coming home to you today! Give her sweet snuggles from us! Glory to God!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord, now the healing begins.:aktion033:rayer:
Little Lisi and Maddie have a lot in common, their size, their spunky monkey personality, Maddie doesn't handle pain well, when you said Lisi bolted, that's what Maddie does when she has gas, I wonder if she is experiencing this from surgery, just a thought 
You will have your hands full, but I know you will be at peace having her home with all of you.
I think Kitzel will be watching over her like a hawk 
Continued prayers for Lisi and all of you


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

:cheer:
YIPPEE! Todays the day Lisi gets to come home! 

Cant wait to see a picture of her in her very cute pink cone! :tender:

Will she continue on the Gabapentin & Morphine for a couple days to keep her comfortable? I wasn't even aware that Gabapenten was used by veterinarians. I have been on 2,000 mg a day for the last 10 years for chronic pain & Neuropathy. My Dr says its very safe and a lot better than opioids. :thumbsup:

So very very thankful........for the skill of the surgeon and for God protecting her little but mighty body!
:ThankYou:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I will certainly post a few pictures when she gets home. Yes, we are so thankful for everything---esp. all the prayers & wishes & advice. We are glad to have it behind us & to move forward. Hopefully this will take care of the "flares" she was having w/lethargy, not eating but wanting to, vomiting & what seemed like dry mouth eventhough she wasn't on any meds. The IMS thought it was coming from her digestive track. 
I think losing toe-nails was perhaps a separate issue---we have time to figure that one out later.
A week from today our DD who is expecting her first baby & her DH are coming for a week. Kitzi loves her so he will get extra attention!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, Not sure if this is helpful or not ....but I thought I'd just throw out this idea. When Abella got spayed I bought an infants onesie. I cut off the feet and cut a hole for her tail. It worked great in keeping her away from the stitches - she didn't even need a cone. I'm thinking Lisi may need a preemie size. Just an idea ......Lisi is definitely on my mind! :tender:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you dear lady.
I asked the ICU nurse yesterday & she said "NO" very strongly. She has a beautiful, soft pink collar & should wear it 24/7 until 9/9 when her stitches are removed. If she is in my lap & not bothering the stitches I can take it off, or if I am carrying her around, but otherwise not allowed. They don't want any risks. OK, I can do that!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer::cheer::cheer:UPDATE:

Lisi is HOME:happy::happy::happy:

:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> :cheer::cheer::cheer:UPDATE:
> 
> Lisi is HOME:happy::happy::happy:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:


I bet she was soooo happy to be home with her family!!!!!:chili: :chili::chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathy---she is out cold! Exhausted! Sleeping like a baby! 
Her "wound" looks a lot worse today---her nurse told me that it is normal. I will snap a photo when she wakes up. I want to take one each day to see improvements. 
They did not want to let her go home---the office manager has had her in her office all day today.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad she’s home with you! And in that first pic, she is definitely out of it - either that, or she’s really working “the look”!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sweet baby:wub: I hope she rests well, I can see on your face how thrilled you are.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So happy to hear she is home!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sandi you're absolutely beaming in that picture. You have your little girl home!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So glad Lisi is home with you. Hoping for a speedy recovery. xo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks dear friends! I am one happy mama today. My local vet called this aft. offering her services for anything needed & checking to see if Lisi is eating ok. She said she will help me when the pathology report comes in as well. I thanked her for finding such a great surgeon for us! She said "that was no small operation so let's stay connected to see how things develop!" Yes!
I will post a photo of her scar today so I can see the progress day by day. I just doctored it after taking this photo.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I’m so glad you didn’t put off this surgery. I don’t think they would put Lisi thru this if it wasn’t absolutely necessary. She’s been so sick over these last few years. 
Soon, you will find out the reason and she will be so much better. She’ll be spunkier than ever.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree Joanne! It was a difficult decision but now that it is behind us we are thankful for the support that helped us to go for it. We would always be wondering & 2nd guessing everything. She is still doing that funny thing w/her mouth so we will keep an eye on that. Her nurse said "maybe it is now an acquired behavior" but I don't think so---when something can't be explained it is sometimes explained away. Dogs are smart---smarter than people.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> I’m so glad you didn’t put off this surgery. I don’t think they would put Lisi thru this if it wasn’t absolutely necessary. She’s been so sick over these last few years.
> Soon, you will find out the reason and she will be so much better. She’ll be spunkier than ever.



I so agree with Joanne, my stomach flipped over when I saw the new picture , it looks so sore. I will be sending extra prayers. I wish I could take her pain


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Lisi’s belly looks awfully inflamed right now. That couldn’t be helped I know. Poor Lisi, that has to be painful in of itself let alone the sutures. Did the vet say anything more about the condition of her intestines when she did the surgery. Any thoughts on what caused all this?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No, still waiting on the pathology report. It is the logical thing to do rather than assuming anything. It apparently did not come in today as they said we would be called by the surgeon. 
I just am praying she isn't allergic to the stitches. I doctored around them tonight (not supposed to get them wet so built a circle around them). We will see how they look tomorrow. She is again fast asleep. I need to give her pain meds again around mid-night & at 8:00 in the morning.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sandi...love this “when something can't be explained it is sometimes explained away.”
So true!
I agree with Marina, she could be sensitive to the stitches. Ling Ling was allergic when she got spay but it was so long ago, I forgot what they said they could do for it, or it could very well be just tender from the surgery.
You know...that’s the same type of incision they do for stem cell treatments. Had you known, you could have taken some for future, if ever needed for arthritis, ibd, etc. 
just saying 😘


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sandi, I'm so glad you got your little piggy home. She looks good! I hope she doesn't have a problem with the stitches. I was told not to do anything with Riley's. Curious as to the pathology report.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in on Lisi today. How was her night and how is she today.
Don't be surprised if her belly ends up being very bruised looking. When Pipper had bladder surgery, a few days after I got him home from the hospital I ended up rushing him to our vet because his belly was so blackish looking I had convinced myself that there was something very seriously wrong with him. Turns out it was just bruising.:blush:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good Day! 
Kathy, Lisi's nurse warned us yesterday at check-out about the bruising. It was the red part that was really bad yesterday. I got some baby bottom cream w/zinc & applied it twice & it is already looking better. She is, however, more agitated today w/the wound. She keeps trying to get at it. I haven't gotten a really good look yet today. She is having trouble getting comfortable today. We have an appt. to get her stitches out on the 9th of Sept. Hopefully we will make it until then.

She ate breckkie well---I did hand feed her as the kibble was hard to get w/the cone. I also brought the water dish over to her bed & she had a drink. I will give her some egg after I have my morning coffee.

She was sleeping in her stroller last night beside the bed but started "crying" in the night so I brought her to my bed & she went back to sleep--but would vocalize a bit in her sleep.

She has not had a stool for me & only had one in the hospital which was loose. She went on her pad last night, but hasn't done that today & would not go outside. I know she has had water so it will have to happen at some point unless she has a hollow leg!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Poor little Lisi, each day will get better, it just takes time. 
Continued prayers for Lisi


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwww it makes me sad to hear the poor girl was crying in her sleep. Every day will get better though.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I’m so glad she’s improving. I’m sure it’s painful for her. Her healing will take time, as you already know~it’s only uphill from here. That said, its so very difficult to watch them in pain.
Did you hear back on the biopsy results? I wonder what the plan will be going forward.
The positive, she probably will never have to go through this again. It will only get better 🙏🏻
Sending more love and hugs to you both. ❤


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checkin in on our little Lisi and you Sandi, it can't be easy caring for her.
Praying God healing


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update:
Well, I talked w/the surgeon who called today & later sent a report. Firstly she said "it is not cancer." But she wanted to know if we were willing to pay for a couple of more tests from the lab in New York who did the histopathology report to further define the situation. She was quick to tell me that she is certain she excised all of the mass & gave clean margins on either side. She also repeated that she has never seen anything quite like this & would need to talk w/the IMS who is now on holiday for a week. We, of course, said that we want to do the tests & find out if possible more about what may have caused it. 
It is all very complicated to me but here goes:
MACROSCOPIC DESCRIPTION

1 jar "Liesl"
Specimen presented as 1 section of jejunum with a Jejunal mass. The overall measurement is 12.5 x 3.0 x 1.6cm. The mass measures 1.8 x 2.0 x 1.6cm. Specimen was bread loafed with representative sections taken.

MICROSCOPIC DESCRIPTION

Multiple sections from the small intestine are examined. Within and adjacent to the thickened region there is marked variability in thickness of the tunica muscularis with thickening, hypertrophy and some irregularity to the inner muscular layer, and having a thin outer muscular

layer. The submucosa and serosa are variably thickened and the serosa is often thickened by fibrovascular granulation tissue. The myenteric and

submucosal ganglia and plexi are proliferative often infiltrating up into

the lamina muscularis mucosa. Occasionally forming small neuronal branches in the deep mucosa, and often forming large bands in the muscularis. Ganglion cells are large have large nuclei with vesicular chromatin and large nucleoli. Multifocally there are small granulomas within the submucosa, muscularis and mesentery consisting of central regions of basophilic to eosinophilic flocculent material, bordered by macrophages with foamy, often vacuolated cytoplasm. The largest contains birefringent crystalline material. Multifocally the submucosa and muscularis, as well as serosa contain infiltrates of lymphocytes and

plasma cells. The mucosal lamina propria contains small numbers of lymphocytes and plasma cells and eosinophils. Lymphatics and blood vessels in the muscularis and serosa are often dilated. Occasionally the submucosal ganglia are infiltrated by small numbers of lymphocytes. The margins contain relatively normal submucosal and myenteric ganglia, and


HISTOPATHOLOGY 1 SITE (Continued)

the affected intestine appears completely excised.

MICROSCOPIC FINDINGS

Distal jejunum: Submucosal and myenteric ganglioneuromatosis, with mural lymphangiectasia, and multifocal granulomatous mural enteritis, with rare foreign material and serosal fibrosis

COMMENTS

Ganglioneuromatosis (GN) is an uncommon findings in dogs. It can affect the mucosa or intestinal wall, and cause focal or diffuse lesions. The cause of the granulomas is unknown. I recommend GMS stains to rule out fungal infections (1 special stain, blocks A3-4). The crystalline foreign material is unusual, and I cannot further identify the material, whether

it be endogenous or exogenous. Immunohistochemistry can be done to further evaluate the atypical ganglia and plexi in the submucosa and muscularis

I will need to have my local vet help me to understand what exactly this means. It seems rare so hopefully she will know something. 

OK, for anyone out there who knows what this all means, chime in. I am all ears.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh boy...I have no idea what all that means. I hope someone in the medical field chimes in.
I tried looking for Lacie and Suki biopsy results to see if anything sounds remotely similar to Lisi biopsy but no luck, so far.
I wish I could help, I’m sorry.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

That is a very detailed biopsy report! I haven’t seen human ones that descriptive. Thank goodness it’s all out of her!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle & Joanne---that is sort of what the surgeon kept emphasizing today. It was a mass, it isn't cancer & it is gone! I am finding a couple of scientific studies but very rare as far as I can tell thus far. 
Lisi is eating like she is starving, not peeing much (1 time today) & not pooping. OK this is small issue.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

I hope you vet can help you with this. Although I have a background in biochemistry, I don't have a background in soft tissue anatomy, so take all of this with a grain of salt because it is well beyond me. Three things caught my eye. First, they incised all of the area and it was not cancerous - thank goodness. Second, the overall condition sounds similar to a rare genetic condition in humans known as Cowden syndrome. Cowden usually is seen as a dermatological disorder and it can cause ganglioneuromatosis in the intestine. The polyps are not cancerous, though they need to be monitored for re-occurrence. I did some searching in pubmed for Cowden's in dogs, and I could only find a single article: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20952721 of a dog with Cowden like symptoms. Third, that there were foreign materials in the small intestines and the surgeon wonders if they could be caused by a fungal agent. Hmmm? 

This sounds like really good news, especially with Lisi's great recovery. I hope that helps. Do let us know what your vet thinks is going on.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, funny that you mention Cowden's as I came across that today in my research. That article seemed to have to do w/the colon rather than small intestine? 
One thing I asked the vet today is "could this have anything to do w/kala-azar" which was rampant in Greece---she did not know! She was going to do some research. Leishmanianisis kept coming up & that really scared me, as there is an intestinal one & a cutaneous one. The IMS will be gone at least a week so I have no real resourse.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Tunic Muscularis: Middle muscle of the gastrointestinal layer. Responsible for gut movement. 
Hypertrophy: Increase in volume tissue due to enlargement of component cells
Granulation: Healthy tissue
Submucosa: Thin layer of tissue
Serosa: Membrane
Fibrovascular: tissue that is woody like in plants
Plexi: Tangle of nerves, lymphatic vessels or veins

In layman’s terms, “She’s was a hot mess.”
But not anymore!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, but why? Will it return? What is to be expected now? I am one of those "bottom line" ladies!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Me too. I’m sure the vet will have some explanation as to why. I wouldn’t be surprised if Lisi’s case made its way into a veterinarian medical journal somewhere.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I wish that were a consolation!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Walter, funny that you mention Cowden's as I came across that today in my research. That article seemed to have to do w/the colon rather than small intestine?
> One thing I asked the vet today is "could this have anything to do w/kala-azar" which was rampant in Greece---she did not know! She was going to do some research. Leishmanianisis kept coming up & that really scared me, as there is an intestinal one & a cutaneous one. The IMS will be gone at least a week so I have no real resourse.


The most important thing right now is that she is better and they removed the infected area so it did not develop into something more. So you are now moving to prevention. I would share the data with your vet in Greece or ask that for a recommendation for an informal consult. I don't know of any tropical medicine vet specialties in the US.

I would take comfort in that the symptoms have been quieted and worry about etiology later.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That is a very detailed diagnosis! And I have no idea what it all means. Just happy that Lisi is doing so well.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So glad to hear that Lisi is eating like she is starving and that it was NOT cancerous. The rest of the report was like it was written in a foreign language:blush:. Whatever it was it's a good thing you got it out of her!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry that I too cannot be of any help with what you posted Sandi. But very glad that little Lisi is starting to eat again which to me is a sign that she is feeling better. She has been through so much as well as you and Dwight. Hopefully we are beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sat AM-
It was (between the 2 pups & severe leg cramps for me) a rough night. I hope to talk to the hospital today to see if it is normal that Lisi kicks all night like a floundering fish. She would not stay in the stroller so I put her in bed w/me (Kitzi was on his bed on the floor for a good part of the night like he did not want to be w/us). Lisi finally had a stool around 3:00 AM (only the 2nd since surgery & the first w/us) She also went pee. I hoped that would help her settle down but it hasn't. She is fairly happy, wags her tail & so I am not overly concerned. I don't think the stitches should be giving her trouble yet.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, I am so sorry to read about your (and the pups) rough night :sorry:- our bodies need sleep to heal and recuperate from "life" - and your household has been through so much these past months. I have now added good nights sleep to my prayer list for you, Lisi and Kitzi. 

*Leg Kicking during sleep:* Could Lisi have been dreaming of her tramatic time in the hospital? When Abella kicks her legs and even moans/whimpers in her sleep she is having a dream. Or are you thinking something much more concerning is going on with Lisi? :confused1:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing as Paulann about the kicking.....maybe she's just dreaming a lot? Maybe the pain meds cause her to have vivid dreams. Doesn't hurt to check with the hospital though.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sandi, such wonderful news that it is not cancer. That is definitely something to celebrate. So great that Lisi has her appetite back and the she is feeling well enough to eat. That was such a major surgery that I am sure it will take her some time to recover, plus the pain medication can sometimes make them not feel well, so the fact that she is eating is such a good sign.
Can the vet that did the surgery give you a translation of the report?
I was also thinking about Lisi’s ear. I am sorry that I don’t remember exactly what happened, but I think it was something viral or bacterial? Just mentioning it in case that it could be related. They say everything begins in the gut, so you never know what an be connected. Just a thought.
Hoping Lisi is back to her usual wagging self very soon.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> So glad to hear that Lisi is eating like she is starving and that it was NOT cancerous. The rest of the report was like it was written in a foreign language:blush:. Whatever it was it's a good thing you got it out of her!


Haha...I was thinking the same thing! What language was that written in??

Sandi...just wanted to check in on Lisi to see how she’s feeling this afternoon. I’m glad she went potty and best of all, she eating.
Hoping her recovery goes real fast from here on in.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No, it is pretty constant even when she is awake. I think it is just processing the food when her intestine is not yet healed. It must be painful in spite of the gabapentin (which she hates). She really did kick off (& mostly on) all night & the same for today. I did make a video of the funny mouth thing she does too which I will share w/my vet.

I don't think the surgeon knows anything much about this unusual mass, but she will talk w/the IMS when she returns in a week & the other tests should hopefully be back then so maybe that will shed light on all of my ?? The surgeon has never seen anything quite like the mass they took out of Lisi. And yes, so thankful it is not cancer. One ? is had we not "discovered it & operated" might it have developed into cancer---some of the articles seem to infer that?? Some infer that it may have a genetic component & some say, bacteria or fungus---I do think the new smears (or whatever they do to test more) will be enlightening on the cause.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Did you get a call in to the hospital to see if it was normal after surgery for little Lisi to be kicking like that, it makes me think she is in pain, does she do it at night or all day? 
Glad she is eating and has gone potty


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was sorry to see your post Sandi whereby you said that Lisi was still having issues with kicking and being able to get comfortable. Hopefully that will soon abate once she feels better. Regarding your horrible Leg Cramps, I too suffer from them and would like to recommend what really helps me; Magnilife Relaxing Leg Cream PM. It sure has helped me with leg, ankle, and those horrible foot cramps and I works very quickly. Also use Tonic Water (without the Gin) and that helps as well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for your remedy. I take HUGE amts. of magnesium & have a foam & 2 gels I use in the night. I have tried every remedy someone/anyone has suggested. Apparently my system doesn't absorb enough. I also use tonic water & Himalayan salt, Powerade & I drink pickle juice :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: as a last resort! The cramps are not just in my legs in feet, but other parts too! I am working w/a nutritionist to help but am not optimistic! :wub:!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just seeing your post now Sandi and hope that you can get some help from your Nutritionist. I have also tried the Powerade route but there is too much sugar in that drink. It did help though when I had taken some. I cannot take Magnesium since I get terrible indigestion as well as heartburn so I had to stop taking that. I also get bad cramps in my hands and fingers and they are quite painful. I do use that Cream that I suggested to you and it really helps.
And before I forget, I have not seen any updates regarding Lisi today!! Is the weekend that your Daughter and SIL were supposed to come and visit you and Dwight???


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No, they come this next Fri. if all is well---she has an ultrasound Wed. & may need a doctor's permission to fly---not sure.
Lisi---I am weaning her down to every 12 hours on the pain meds, starting today---so she is a bit restless. No stool today either yet. I have to go out for a bit this afternoon so am hoping she will sleep. I will give her the med before going as she hasn't had any today. She is still eating everything I give her, but isn't quite as hungry as the last couple of days. She is still doing the "mouth" thing so I sent a video to her local vet who will not get it until at least Tues. as she does not work Monday.

Thanks for continued prayers for Lisi. It will be hard to wait at least one more week for the other test results to come back & for the IMS to read them.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Eating is always a good sign. It will take time. It is like late Sept here today. Absolutely gorgeous. I know you prefer hot, but it will be refreshing we you get here at the end of the month.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Eating is always a good sign. It will take time. It is like late Sept here today. Absolutely gorgeous. I know you prefer hot, but it will be refreshing we you get here at the end of the month.


I am looking forward to it, honestly. I wrote to KL today but have not heard much lately. I think she is trying to write as much as she can before baby comes. They come here Friday so will know more then. 
How are you doing? Are you back in session? My oldest started on Mon. at St. Johns College. Hopefully this will be her last yr. w/out tenure!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just spent quite a while catching up as I can only get SM on my computer and have only been checking phone. I'm clueless as to what the report means but hoping each day will bring some relief for Lisi. Did they want you to cut down the pain meds now? Just wondering if she feels so uncomfortable that she's kicking whether she still needs to be on the meds. It was a serious operation and I'm sure everything hurts. I wouldn't pull back unless they told you to do so. She might have less appetite if she's in more pain again. They always say get ahead of the pain. (((hugs)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

They gave me only so much & said it should be enough & I should give it every 8-12 hrs. I gave every 8 & yesterday started to give 12 hrs. She has done ok w/it so far so we will see. If I need more I have tramadol from before, but it is hard to get it in her.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I am looking forward to it, honestly. I wrote to KL today but have not heard much lately. I think she is trying to write as much as she can before baby comes. They come here Friday so will know more then.
> How are you doing? Are you back in session? My oldest started on Mon. at St. Johns College. Hopefully this will be her last yr. w/out tenure!


I am doing fair; I find having days off a bit harder, but Jamie came over for most of the day yesterday - Judy went to a Reba concert. School starts on Thursday. First years are here for outbound. They spend the week hiking and camping. The Appalachians run through the western most part of the Western Berkshires, so there is a lot of hiking opportunities.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, I can't imagine the loneliness you have in the house. I am glad Jamie visits you even if it is only for a bit. Lucky took up a lot of space in your heart---and he gave you all of his. Also the shock of seeing him go downhill so fast & not being able to do much to stop it. That helpless feeling. . . . . 
I send big hugs for brighter days ahead!

We did have a better night last night which I really needed. Lisi (& Kitzi) went with us in their stroller to a friend's dinner party last night. They were very good (& quiet guests). I decided it was too scary to leave Lisi home w/the soft collar on as it is a bit big & she could get caught up in it on something. I am putting her on the floor now & yesterday she jumped up w/the help of a soft covered foot stool onto a soft chair where she likes to hang out---that was a surprise! I don't think it is a good idea, but it happened before I knew to expect it. She is obviously improving day by day. It is amazing that her digestive system is working so well now. I also got a urine sample this AM that I will take to her local vet for evaluation just to be sure. She still is biting at her back legs. I weighed her today & she is still 4.8.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It sounds like Lisi is doing really well. Food and rest are the most important now. It's amazing how quickly they can recover after such a big incision!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, Glad you, Dwight and pups got out last night. I'm sure it did everybody good. Very encouraging reading this mornings Lisi update. It sounds like she is definitely on the uphill from her intestinal surgery. Her little body is giving us so many clues as to what may still be going on with it (continued biting at back legs, her mouth "thing", etc). Just wish we could interpret all those clues. Continued prayers coming your way. :sLo_grouphug3:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like things are going well for her. Great news on all fronts.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all. This morn. she even went to her pad in the bathroom on her on & did her business!!!!! That collar doesn't hamper her too much but mostly she still is resting & eating! 
I am dosing her pain meds at every 12 hours & the leg kicking is greatly reduced although she is still biting at her back legs. At first I thought she was going after the stitches but she seems to leave those alone. The local vet is closed today so no urine test. I totally forgot it is a holiday! We did not do Labor Day overseas so it isn't something I would remember easily---sort of like politics to me!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just wondering Sandi... shouldn't the Urine be a "fresh" catch??? Not sure whether it makes a difference for Dogs, but for Humans it has to be a "fresh catch".
And glad to hear that Lisi is doing better and has been eating is slowly getting back to being her old self. Guess after all that she has gone through, she is certainly making progress.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Sandi!
Looks like things are improving. I’m so happy to hear that.
Continued prayers and love sent to you both &#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, will have to do another tomorrow. I did not realize the vet would be closed today.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi is funny. He smells all over Lisi & then won't lie down where her smell is. . . . he won't sleep in the bed w/us at night anymore. He sleeps UNDER or in his baby bed. This has been true ever since we brought Lisi back home after the surgery.

One of Lisi's stitches looks a bit odd---so I may have to have it looked at. Last night we went to a small dinner party of a friend who is a nurse & she confirmed that it looks a bit strange but she said she thinks it isn't infected. Lisi is not bothering it so I may just wait to see what develops. One can get a big paranoid after all she has been through.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kitzel probably has no idea what is going on and he is afraid.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I think Walter is right on the money since Kitzi is not used to all of what has been going on with Lisi. Dogs are very intuitive and aware that things aren't as normal as they used to be. Our Cat Toodles still refuses to sit on John's Chair in the BR since he passed away over 4 1/2 years ago!!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Kitzi still smells all the odors of the vet clinic on her. And he can smell everything used on her when they were prepping her for surgery. He might even be able to smell her medication through her skin. Even though the smells are beyond what you can smell. Everyone has had the experience of opening the door at the vets and your dog gets one whiff and they try to do a 360. No doubt he knows something serious happened to her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I think you are all right! I can't wait until we can get her stitches out & give her a good bath. I am glad I bathed & groomed her the day before the surgery. Dwt. has given her a week off w/brushing teeth but tomorrow will begin again on her. Life goes on!

Kitzi is more fearful than Lisi for sure, but I have no idea how she would react if he had surgery. Apparently he is more intutive than I realized.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What does it mean when it says "your video could not be posted because a token is missing?"


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

One of Lisel's stitches looks a bit weird---only one. I have tried 3 times to upload a photo but it isn't working???


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> What does it mean when it says "your video could not be posted because a token is missing?"


Sandi, I have gotten this message when the file I am trying to upload is to large. Not sure if thats the case for your video?? :confused1:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - glad to hear the Lisi is improving. And yes these dogs and all dogs have a very keen sense of smell. They can tell and don't like the various vet smells. Same thing when I've taken my fosters into the vet...for the first time. They get to the door, it opens and they're like "No I'll pass." Lotsa luck with that.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> What does it mean when it says "your video could not be posted because a token is missing?"


Sandi if you want to email it to me I can post it to my youtube channel and send you a link you can post.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I am checking in on Lisi, were you able to talk with her vet, I hate the fact you had to wait this long


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, can you PM me your email address?

On another note---I took a urine sample in today fully expecting it to be ok, but wanted to be on the safe side, since Lisi continues to bite her upper back legs. Low & Behold! she has crystals & quite a few! Can this be temporary from the surgery? Kitzi had them after his botched dental for a while. I never used their food or ?? but he is now fine. So, they offered clavimox as an antibiotic & a special food which I can buy from them. What to do?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sandi I am checking in on Lisi, were you able to talk with her vet, I hate the fact you had to wait this long


This eve. I spoke both w/my local vet & the ER hospital that did L surgery. The ER vet asked me to put a warm, wet washcloth on her stitches & then to pat them dry. She seemed to enjoy it. The "raxor burns" got red & the stitch in question began to slough off. I will include phots of the tummy & the yuck that came off. 

Lisi's normal vet's office called & said she has crystals in her urine & they suggested a food they sell & clavimox. She has NEVER had crystals so am wondering if this is temporary from the surgery???


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Lisi has crystals but I am sure that the Clavimox will help after a completed dosage. As far as the food is concerned, I had to feed our Muffy (Cockapoo) a special diet for urinary tract issues that I could only purchase from out Vet. Is the food from the Vet by Hills Brothers???


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,


What were the crystals made of?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok, was finally able to load the photos above---was our internet. Thanks Walter for offering!

I did not talk w/the local vet who did the urine test as I was out working in the garden---she left msg. She will call today---busy time for her too as her only child is starting school. 
I don't know what the food is, but I think it will be Royal Canine (?). 
I did not see the vet yesterday, just dropped off a sample to be analyzed. It was a suspicion on my part. She did not pee the first day or so after we got her home & I am wondering if that caused an issue?

My BIG ? is should we do the clavimox or go right for the food? The surgeon did not send any antibiotic home w/her as she said that that is often what causes the digestive upsets after surgery. I am not sure if they gave her a shot after surgery---need to look at the cost break-down list to see if something is on there. I did not think about this w/all of the upheaval.

I also did nothing about the possible mix up of allergy tests---things got lost in all the shuffle as DD & Marco were here that week. Now I am wondering if it isn't important to know because of the possible new food. Ugh.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper has been on the RC Urinary SO for a few years now. I wonder if your thought of her not peeing after she got home may have caused the crystals. After Pipper had stones, they told me to never let him hold his pee for too long because that can cause crystals to form. I bring in a urine sample twice a year to be checked and they always want a first morning sample and they say they need to test it soon after the catch because if the urine sits around too long it can form crystals just from sitting there before being tested. At least that's what I was told.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just remembered that there are two types of stones but cannot remember what they were. Or perhaps it was crystals. Either one, I had to give out Muffy the special diet and it was SD and by Hills Brothers. Would check about the Clavimox regarding an upset but I am sure that an antibiotic would help clear that infection up. Crystals, I believe can lead to stones and I am sure that you would want to avoid that at all costs!! Also painful as well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> Pipper has been on the RC Urinary SO for a few years now. I wonder if your thought of her not peeing after she got home may have caused the crystals. After Pipper had stones, they told me to never let him hold his pee for too long because that can cause crystals to form. I bring in a urine sample twice a year to be checked and they always want a first morning sample and they say they need to test it soon after the catch because if the urine sits around too long it can form crystals just from sitting there before being tested. At least that's what I was told.


Cathy, I caught 2nd specimen of day---put it in the fridge & took it in w/in the hour. I don't know how long it took them to test. Yes, there are 2 kinds but have not talked to vet yet. 
I am concerned about size of kibble too---Lisi has tiny teeth & can't chew most kibble---so that would be an issue. 
How do you "not let them hold his pee for too long?" This was a post surgical issue I think, but I would sure like to know how you control that! :HistericalSmiley:
My uneducated opinion is that this may be a one off from the surgery & not an on-going issue, that would probably correct itself. I need to check w/the vet if I can ever reach her & not just play telephone tag.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Cathy, I caught 2nd specimen of day---put it in the fridge & took it in w/in the hour. I don't know how long it took them to test. Yes, there are 2 kinds but have not talked to vet yet.
> I am concerned about size of kibble too---Lisi has tiny teeth & can't chew most kibble---so that would be an issue.
> *How do you "not let them hold his pee for too long?*" This was a post surgical issue I think, but I would sure like to know how you control that! :HistericalSmiley:
> My uneducated opinion is that this may be a one off from the surgery & not an on-going issue, that would probably correct itself. I need to check w/the vet if I can ever reach her & not just play telephone tag.


It's easy with Pipper to not let him hold his pee for too long. He only does his business outdoors so I just make sure I take him outside a LOT during the day. I just have to tell him to "go pee" and he does.

Just remembered something else....they told me NOT to put his specimen in the fridge. Pipper is on the Urinary SO canned, not kibble. I also add a ton of water to it. I only use the kibble as treats.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

https://iheartdogs.com/what-causes-crystals-in-dog-urine/ 
Sandi, Is Lisi still holding her urine? If she is have your vet show you how to manually express it. I had a little poodle that I used to board. I would have to empty her bladder for her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - don't they usually want first catch of the day? I seem to recall that. Also maybe ask the surgeon if it could be a follow up to surgery. And I would use canned as I don't really think kibble is great for dogs with crystals or stones. When my foster dogs have had an issue and also after dentals they love the canned food and sometimes it's enough to get them over a hump and normal again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> https://iheartdogs.com/what-causes-crystals-in-dog-urine/
> Sandi, Is Lisi still holding her urine? If she is have your vet show you how to manually express it. I had a little poodle that I used to board. I would have to empty her bladder for her.


NO, she jjust did that the first 24 hrs. home.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> It's easy with Pipper to not let him hold his pee for too long. He only does his business outdoors so I just make sure I take him outside a LOT during the day. I just have to tell him to "go pee" and he does.
> 
> Just remembered something else....they told me NOT to put his specimen in the fridge. Pipper is on the Urinary SO canned, not kibble. I also add a ton of water to it. I only use the kibble as treats.



Put it in the fridge on vet's instructions!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - don't they usually want first catch of the day? I seem to recall that. Also maybe ask the surgeon if it could be a follow up to surgery. And I would use canned as I don't really think kibble is great for dogs with crystals or stones. When my foster dogs have had an issue and also after dentals they love the canned food and sometimes it's enough to get them over a hump and normal again.


Sue, that is what I suspect---that it is a temp. situation. 
I had first catch of the day & then realized it was labor day & vet closed. The next day Dwt. put her on her pad w/out me knowing it. . . . I wasn't too happy about that, so I took the next (11:00 AM) chance. It was either that or wait another day which I did not want to do.
I will ask Lisi's vet about the canned, although I don't like the idea of feeding canned food. I won't even drink a can of coke (aversion to cans as I taste the aluminum ---- yes, I have an unbelievable sense of taste (that is what makes me a good cook!):HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TX FurbabiesMom (Dec 20, 2013)

I have been following your story and just wanted to say that
you have been in my thoughts and in my prayers. I hope that
Lisi will be better soon. I am glad that you were able to find a surgeon
that you really like. Was this doctor in the Houston area by any chance?
I don't need one right now but it is always nice to be prepared if we 
ever do need a good surgeon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

TX FurbabiesMom said:


> I have been following your story and just wanted to say that
> you have been in my thoughts and in my prayers. I hope that
> Lisi will be better soon. I am glad that you were able to find a surgeon
> that you really like. Was this doctor in the Houston area by any chance?
> ...


No, Austin but it isn't that far. It is always good to have a good surgeon in your back pocket! It took me a long time to find her!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TX FurbabiesMom (Dec 20, 2013)

You are right Austin is not that far. I hope that you 
and Lisi are having a good day.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Just checking in our girl! I've been reading her posts and thinking of you guys. How's she doing Sandi?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is amazing! Major surgery a week & a half ago, pretty significant burn on her belly from trying to get a sterile field for the surgery, a stitch that was maybe not quite right & now crystals in urine (UTI related) but she is still the happiest little girl. She is so good about wearing the cone but not as good about taking her gabapentin! Well, I guess one cant be perfect! 
We still have some tests coming back from the lab in NY that will take @ least into early next week. She is sleeping, eating, pooping, peeing & keeping us laughing. Prayers are answered all around!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I don’t like taking my Gabapentin either. It’s very bitter tasting. So I don’t blame Lisi one bit. I’m in her fan club for this one.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> She is amazing! Major surgery a week & a half ago, pretty significant burn on her belly from trying to get a sterile field for the surgery, a stitch that was maybe not quite right & now crystals in urine (UTI related) but she is still the happiest little girl. She is so good about wearing the cone but not as good about taking her gabapentin! Well, I guess one cant be perfect!
> We still have some tests coming back from the lab in NY that will take @ least into early next week. She is sleeping, eating, pooping, peeing & keeping us laughing. Prayers are answered all around!


Such a fantastic update Sandi! So happy for all of you!:chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> She is amazing! Major surgery a week & a half ago, pretty significant burn on her belly from trying to get a sterile field for the surgery, a stitch that was maybe not quite right & now crystals in urine (UTI related) but she is still the happiest little girl. She is so good about wearing the cone but not as good about taking her gabapentin! Well, I guess one cant be perfect!
> We still have some tests coming back from the lab in NY that will take @ least into early next week. She is sleeping, eating, pooping, peeing & keeping us laughing. Prayers are answered all around!


Best news
Thank you Lord, I pray for that little spunky monkey everyday. 
Give her and Kitzel a kiss from me


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Last hospital visit!
Today Lisi got her stitches out & we said good-bye to her care team. She has another surgeon take out her stitches since her surgeon is at a conference. This new guy told us that what Lisi had he had never seen before & as the other surgeon told us "it is very rare." We are grateful that we pushed through now & continued to search for someone who could diagnose & treat her. If you feel something is not right my advice is to continue to push until you find someone who will look deeper. Thank you one and all who encouraged us to pursue the exploratory surgery---that was very hard for us to commit to, but we are so thankful that we did. 
Lisi is a "tough little mouse" and she has proven that once again! We are so thankful for our happy little Mighty Mouse! She has no restrictions as of today. Look out world!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

BEST NEWS EVER!
Lisi is such a trooper and has been through so much - We couldn't ask for better news this Monday morning - "She has no restrictions as of today." YIPEE!
:cheer::Sunny Smile::cheer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad to hear the good news!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Today she will start antibiotic for UTI---she likes the idea because it means the meds need to be given w/food! Food is her favorite dish! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

We've been on the road and just got home to catch up, so happy that sassy girl is feeling better  Hopefully the antibiotics do the trick!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds like good news, right! That little piggy will be back to normal in no time!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I bet Lisi was happy to get those stitches out. As well as mommy and daddy. 
Happy days are here again!!! :drinkup: :thmbup:

:cheer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the Lord, we all have been so concerned about little Lisi, so glad she's eating and the stitches are out.
So glad our little piggy is back:heart: I bet Kitzel is glad his sissy is back to her happy little self


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I actually saw the two of them playing together for a couple of minutes this afternoon!! 
We took them out for a walk after dinner tonight & Lisi could only walk for a while & then planted. Later she wanted down again but did not last long again. Her endurance is still a bit limited. I am hoping w/time it will improve!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad she is back to wanting food. I am sure she will get more energy through time.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Yay Lisi :chili:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So glad that she is doing so well! She is one tough little mouse!
Sandi, sounds as though you have the crystals under control with the antibiotic for the UTI - just wanted to mention that Animal Essentials has a supplement for crystals. We have been using it for Daisy to try to keep bladder stones from forming and had good luck, without changing her food. I know the special food is sometimes necessary, but I am super fussy about ingrediets. Just thought I would let you know about it for future reference, in case you need it.
https://www.chewy.com/animal-essentials-tinkle-tonic-herbal/dp/125472


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathleen, thank you. This is the one I use on Kitzi. I have been giving Lisi Pet-Alive UTI-Free for a few days, although she won't always take it. It is teeny-tiny little white balls. I may have to put it on her food, but did not want to chance her being turned off by eating her food. 
My vet actually said I can cook her food as long as she gets "Balance It" so I am looking into that at the moment. She does feel so much better & even a bit playful so we are going very slowly with all changes.


----------

